# Why Inadequate Rest Between Sets Will Murder Your Muscle Gains



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Bobby finishes a hard, focused set of barbell squats and re-racks the weight. His legs are wobbly, his heart is racing and he feels light headed as he takes a big swig from his water bottle. He looks down at his watch and presses the â?????startâ???? button to begin counting down backwards from 2 minutes.Sean’s [...]

*Read More...*


----------

